# Stop indoor cats escaping through Open windows!



## Tracybunnies

Hi everyone/anyone

Can you help? We have 2 indoor cats but as it's now getting really warm, especially at night we want to open windows at home....unfortunately an open window is an invitation to escape. Only once before has one of the cats flew from the bedroom window and onto the (soft) soil in the front garden - unhurt (luckily) but shaken.

Any ideas for cat-proofing? Our windows are split 50:50 and the top half opens outwards. If only we had tilt-and-turn windows we wouldn't have a problem!

Any suggestions welcome!

Thanks

Tracybunnies


----------



## Amy_1984

This may sound silly, but is there anywhere to tie string to the window to allow it to open just enough to let a breeze through but not allow the cats to get out? Im lucky i have safety catches on mine, they open a few inches and are locked unless i take off the catch.

Failing that.... do you know anyone who installs air conditioning lol  

Good luck.


----------



## Guest

The only thing you can really do is to fit mesh window guards,or build a run in your garden,so you can put them out on warmer days/nights and enjoy having your windows wide open!


----------



## Lynsey

There's alway new windows!!!! Only joking


----------



## Kay73

Clare7577's hubby made me a run that my cats can acess through the kitchen window, this was the cats have a safe area, and i can have fresh air!


----------



## catzndogz

Tracybunnies said:


> Hi everyone/anyone
> 
> Can you help? We have 2 indoor cats but as it's now getting really warm, especially at night we want to open windows at home....unfortunately an open window is an invitation to escape. Only once before has one of the cats flew from the bedroom window and onto the (soft) soil in the front garden - unhurt (luckily) but shaken.
> 
> Any ideas for cat-proofing? Our windows are split 50:50 and the top half opens outwards. If only we had tilt-and-turn windows we wouldn't have a problem!
> 
> Any suggestions welcome!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tracybunnies


 hi we've the same problem so i'm having some mesh frame made for windows. last year used string to tie window but cats just chewed


----------



## tillyphillips

Tracybunnies said:


> Hi everyone/anyone
> 
> Can you help? We have 2 indoor cats but as it's now getting really warm, especially at night we want to open windows at home....unfortunately an open window is an invitation to escape. Only once before has one of the cats flew from the bedroom window and onto the (soft) soil in the front garden - unhurt (luckily) but shaken.
> 
> Any ideas for cat-proofing? Our windows are split 50:50 and the top half opens outwards. If only we had tilt-and-turn windows we wouldn't have a problem!
> 
> Any suggestions welcome!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tracybunnies


My husband once made a simple wooden frame and chicken wire screen as we lived in a flat and fostered CPL kittens. It stopped many a curious little kitt leaping to its death, but still allowed us to stay cool indoors!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

We just let ours outside! Gonna duck now!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

ajshep1984 said:


> We just let ours outside! Gonna duck now!


Stay on your belly with your head down AJ


----------



## Guest

I'm still on the floor!

Thought you told me they wouldn't wanna go out after they'd been done? We kept them in their room upstairs for 24hrs after they got home and once they were released they ran straight downstairs and out the door just as usual!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Ours were outdoor moggies-big time-and they did go out after they'd been done but it must have become apparent that things on the out were not as they were and within a few weeks they much preferred to either be indoors or right on the doorstep Btw-hope your on cushion floor-carpet burns on the face-not an easy explanation to give


----------



## Guest

PMSL, laminate floor so I'm alright! Not that comfy though!

Well I'll just have to wait and see what happens then, they were only done Monday morning. They don't really go further than next door anyway, they just hunt in his bushes for birds all day!


----------



## Lynsey

When one of ours got let out after being spayed she promptly got herself stuck on the neighbours roof and we had to ring their door bell and ask if they would mind us sticking a ladder up the side of their house so we could retrieve our potty cat!

They can be sooo embarressing


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Well I'll just have to wait and see what happens then, they were only done Monday morning. They don't really go further than next door anyway, they just hunt in his bushes for birds all day! 
Tell me about it-thats the only time my old man moggie gets a little palpitation Lynsey-thats their job in life (same as kids) to be as embarrassing as poss


----------



## Lynsey

Siamese Kelly Lynsey-thats their job in life (same as kids) to be as embarrassing as poss 

And my Mum wonders why I don't want kids!!!!


----------



## Simba9952

My girlfriend and I are having the same problem. We are in a ground floor flat, but there are stray cats and ducks in the summer, which our kitty LOVES. I found these forums first and then started fine tuning my search.
For the answer to your prays (and mine:biggrin Please visit

Window protection for cats - Open your windows without endangering your cat

They offer standard and custom sizes.
Other than this you may need a DIY solution. Hope this helps!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## animalia

These people do a pet mesh and everything. Flyscreens, insect screens & fly screens by WINDOW SCREENS UK
I was very pleased with their product.


----------



## Rraa

... just had a quick peep at both options. My cats would be out of the window in no time with the so called 'protection' of "Flat Cats". The velcro is no use against crafty cat paws. I think the Flyscreen option that allows one to bolt it down, screwed to the frame is probably more secure.


----------



## animalia

Rraa said:


> ... just had a quick peep at both options. My cats would be out of the window in no time with the so called 'protection' of "Flat Cats". The velcro is no use against crafty cat paws. I think the Flyscreen option that allows one to bolt it down, screwed to the frame is probably more secure.


I think the only bonus to the Flat cats is it's versatility and 'flat pack' design. easy to store. I find a need some extra room for my screens and you need to cut and assemble them yourself, if you don't opt for them to put them together for you. But they are great once they are done! I wonder if you could still put eyelets into the 'flatcat' screens (like at the edge of tarps or shoe lace holes) and then screw them in with a washer and nut attached to the window to make them more secure? I might order one for an experiment. I like to be fairly resourceful and try things out. The idea of the FlatCat screen is great but I know some VERY clever MC, Ocicats, Siamese and Bengals that would have them off in a min! But it would be lovely to be able to just roll them up and put them in a drawer or under the bed. At the moment they are stacked up and in the barn.


----------



## IndysMamma

We have been looking at catproofing our windows and were looking at using huge press-studs, industrial type ones used on boats and such as being more secure than velcro... 

mind you we've settled on fitting mosquito screens to the outside as our windows open inwards


----------



## Amie

If its only an issues when your in bed, could you not just shut the cats into 1/2 rooms with no windows open?

Our cat goes outside, but in the morning she sits on the outside of our bedroom window, on the ledge - yesterday she fell off  hit our decking in the garden.. she was up in 2 seconds and meowing at the backdoor to be let back in - I wasnt looking forward to looking out the window to see if she was ok, very scared - but she wont do it again hehe


----------



## FlatCats

Hi Everyone,
I can see that you are debating protecting your windows and I can see that our product Flat Cats is mentioned. We are confident that you will like the product and, if you would like to give it a go I am happy to offer anyone from the "Pet Forum" a 50% discount on the purchase price along with the promise that if you dont like the product, just return it to us for a full refund. If you feel that you wanted to give it a try just call me, Dominic Parker and I will arrange the discount for you... my number is on our site at Window protection for cats - Open your windows without endangering your cat . There was a lady who said that her cat would have it off in a matter of minutes... ok, well just ask and we will fix more pads around the outside for you, the same gtee applies. Best wishes and we are delighted to be part of the forum. Dominic Parker :001_smile:


----------



## Simba9952

Rraa said:


> ... just had a quick peep at both options. My cats would be out of the window in no time with the so called 'protection' of "Flat Cats". The velcro is no use against crafty cat paws. I think the Flyscreen option that allows one to bolt it down, screwed to the frame is probably more secure.


I take your point about 'crafty cat paws', however i am in rented accommodation and can't bolt or screw anything to the windows. I will e-mail or call the seller and try to find out some further information.


----------



## FlatCats

I look forward to hearinng from you Simba, the product is ideal where you cant afford to damage the frames. Best wishes : Dominic


----------



## PompeyGirl

I can vouch for Flat Cats. I have two kittens (Bengal x and Oriental x) and live in a first floor flat on a v busy road. Bags and Mowgli love to sit and watch the world go by but, of course it wouldn't be safe to leave the window open with them sitting there.

I bought Flat Cats (custom made) for my HUGE wondows - Dominic helped me no end with my order - they came very quickly and were simple to put up. Obviously you wouldn't leave the mad kittens alone with a window open, so far I've had no problems. Thanks Dom!!!!

Lucy x


----------



## RNCSOFT.COM

The only thing you can really do is to fit mesh window guards,or build a run in your garden,so you can put them out on warmer days/nights and enjoy having your windows wide open!


----------



## CATastrophe

It's very tricky to find the right product here - Flat Cats by Dominic above are fantastic- however, he still suggests that you should only use them when you are home with your cats.... I would like something where I can leave the kittens safely during the day when I'm at work with a window open for fresh air while strong and reliable enough so they can't craftily escape. 

I found another product online at Window Screens UK. It says the product is available from £19.00 - but that's not true - the price is £38.00 because you have to buy 2 in the kit!!!  And then, you have to add another £10 for pet mesh  - so all in all you're having to pay almost £50 just to cover your window?? 

So, is it worth going out, buying yourself some mossie netting and strips of wood and constructing your own??


----------



## FlatCats

Hello... Im nterested in the reply from Catastpophe. We had considered designing and marketing a device which was fixed to the windows but as this would essentially involve the owner drilling 6 (albeit very small) holes in the window frame we thought that would receive resistance in the market... it would however act as a "total" defence and would be far easier to store than the window screens product which is rigid (I think). I would be interested if anyone had a view as to wether they would be prepared to drill holes for "total" security or is this a real "no no". Best wishes : Dominic


----------



## CATastrophe

FlatCats said:


> Hello... Im nterested in the reply from Catastpophe. We had considered designing and marketing a device which was fixed to the windows but as this would essentially involve the owner drilling 6 (albeit very small) holes in the window frame we thought that would receive resistance in the market... it would however act as a "total" defence and would be far easier to store than the window screens product which is rigid (I think). I would be interested if anyone had a view as to wether they would be prepared to drill holes for "total" security or is this a real "no no". Best wishes : Dominic


I understand your concerns regarding drilling into your window frames - I certainly wouldnt want to do that through my PVC double glazing, however the Screen UK company have very strong adhesive magnets - so no drilling, which 'they guarantee' no cat can remove but the owner could easily moev away when not needed. However, like I mentioned, they are quite expensive (well I think they are), because they advertise the price FROM £19, which isnt quite true, so when you see the actual price it's a little off putting. :sneaky2:

There must be some way of attaching window guards without drilling - unfortunately I havent the time to experiment with different techniques! :001_unsure:


----------



## Vallon

Hi,

I am just gonna be experimenting with this at our new house trying not to drill in the PVC. 

My initial idea is going to be using the heavy duty Velcro, which can carry up to about 7kg per 50mm by 50mm square of Velcro. Using enough of this should keep the frame, that i am planing on making, attached to the window panels even with our cat hanging on it, and still make it easy to take off an on. 

Will report back with the results in a couple of weeks once i have made the prototype.


----------



## Number 1

Wow, a very generous offer by Flat Cats. I was going to get aircon but this is now v tempting


----------



## Rraa

It is a generous offer and a nice neat product - but, as Dominic Parker says, he would only recommend its use whilst "you are in the property" which means (to me) that I cannot go to work leaving a window open for fresh air and trust that this product will keep my babies inside the house. 

I shall be doing some diy ...


----------



## SnowDances

Hi!

I'm new here  I have a Selkirk Rex called Belle who is an indoor cat. She is now the proud owner of a pen but still tries to get at the pigeons out of the loft room windows- eek! :scared: Has anyone tried and had success with Flat Cat? I'm tempted but don't want to waste my money!

Jenni x


----------



## FlatCats

Hi everyone, Dominic here again from Window protection for cats - Open your windows without endangering your cat
I have had a lot of emails over the last few weeks asking if the 50% off offer for our window screens. to anyone quoting the pet forum, is still in place (it is nearly a year since I mae the post). To cover any uncetainly I can clarify that yes it will be in place this year at least so please feel free to drop me an email and request it. Best wishes all - Dominic


----------



## ruin

Dominic, does this discount still apply? I really need to get something sorted!


----------



## Forester

Ruin, This thread is 2 and a half years old so I doubt that Dominic will see it. Why don't you go on to the FlatCats website and contact him through that. 
Sorry ,not confident at posting link but if you google " Flat Cats" you will find the site. 

I have recently purchased 2 custom made Flat Cats. The service provided by Dominic Parker is excellent and I am also extremely pleased with the products, as is my cat. I can thoroughly reccomend the Flat Cats in fact I am considering getting some for other windows, thats if the weather perks up.:thumbup1:


----------



## ChatterPuss

Could you try and put a net with the elastic tension cords at the top and bottom so they can't get through it, but still let the fresh air in, it would be quite cheap!


----------

